# Bitter FOTD and purple FOTD with Orchidazzle lipstick



## mistella (May 2, 2007)

MAC e/s Bitter
MAC pigment Vanilla
MAC e/s Tempting
MAC e/s Carbon
fluidline Blacktrack
#3 lashes

MAC Strobe Cream
Giorgio Armani matte silk
Tarte bronzer
MAC Pearl Sunshine beauty powder
MAC Ambering Rose blush
MAC pigment Vanilla to highlight

MAC Oak lipliner
MAC Gel lipstick

[ 

MAC e/s Gesso
            Pink Freeze
            Pink Venus
            Hepcat
            Nocturnelle
            Shadowy Lady
            Bright Fuschia pigment
fluidline Blacktrack
#3 lashes

MAC Strobe Cream
Giorgio armani matte silk
Tarte bronzer
MAC Petalpoint
MAC Rose Blanc e/s to highlight

MAC Magenta lipliner
MAC Orchidazzle lipstick

[


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 2, 2007)

Those are both gorgeous looks! Hey did you move?


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2007)

HOT....wow


----------



## Peaches (May 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! That looks amazing! Can you please do a tute one day? 

What is your necklace in the first pic? Looks hot.


----------



## MACisME (May 2, 2007)

ur so exotic looking i love ur eyes!


----------



## little teaser (May 2, 2007)

you look so good in all the pics


----------



## mistella (May 2, 2007)

Thanks girls!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Those are both gorgeous looks! Hey did you move?_

 
Hey! Yea I did but not where I wanted.. I'm in RIVERSIDE (with bf)! totally the opposite way.. I couldn't find an apt in time so I'm still looking.


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 2, 2007)

You are so stunning!!


----------



## mistella (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 

 
_What is your necklace in the first pic? Looks hot._

 
It's a HUGE sparkly butterfly!!


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2007)

I love both looks, you are so gorgeous, I also hope you do a tutorial sometime! I know a lot of people would appreciate it.


----------



## n_c (May 2, 2007)

^^^ Yeah what she said.


----------



## slvrlips (May 2, 2007)

OMG This is gorgeous!!!! Please do a tut. That would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kim. (May 2, 2007)

AMAZING! Your hair in the first picture is sooo pretty and I love the second one purple looks amazing on you.


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 2, 2007)

All your looks are always HOT girl! You are so pretty


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 2, 2007)

gaah i love everything you do! i wish you could do my makeup....or a tutorial? please?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 2, 2007)

Orchidazzle and Petalpoint look fabulous on you!!  You are just beautiful!


----------



## glued2mac (May 2, 2007)

beautiful, all the colors compliment you well.


----------



## Fairybelle (May 2, 2007)

Aw, you are tooo cute!  So gorgeous!  This turned out great!!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 2, 2007)

WOW!! Very HOT!!! 

I really like the second one!


----------



## mzreyes (May 2, 2007)

gorgeous!!!! and i lovee your hair


----------



## Simi (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love both looks, you are so gorgeous, I also hope you do a tutorial sometime! I know a lot of people would appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 






  With MissChievous

looks very hot


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2007)

my gawd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r SO gorgeous it's not funny!!!


----------



## BlahWah (May 3, 2007)

Those looks. Are. HOT!  I do hope you do a tut on these, and you rock Orchidazzle.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 3, 2007)

totally gorgeous dollface!  i love the shape of your face so much!


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 3, 2007)

You are beyond beautiful, and please tell me where you got that necklace before I die!!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (May 3, 2007)

Wow, just wow! You are absolutely gorgeous, hot, beautiful - all of the above!


----------



## iammoggy (May 3, 2007)

pretty eyes


----------



## wafflebees (May 3, 2007)

I loooove bitter on you!  everything looks beautiful.  are you korean?


----------



## Esperanza (May 3, 2007)

You're absolutely stunning!! Both looks are beautiful and yes please, do a tutorial!!


----------



## sol_0586 (May 3, 2007)

OMG!! You are beautiful!! I love the make up, you have the prettiest face ever!!


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

ooooooh my! super HOT!!


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

i love all the looks! very pretty and i love you do your makeup!


----------



## Jayne (May 3, 2007)

o_0 you're simply gorgeous


----------



## magi (May 3, 2007)

WOW... Just wow :-O


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 3, 2007)

Seriously, you are hogging all the gorgeous! I love these looks!


----------



## flowerhead (May 3, 2007)

Ooh pretty lady. Love Orchidazzle on you


----------



## Padmita (May 3, 2007)

The 2nd look is my fave! You have such a perfectly cute doll-face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## linkas (May 3, 2007)

Hot as always!


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (May 3, 2007)

i absolutly love the pink look, its gorgeous i will have to try it sometime<33


----------



## Taj (May 3, 2007)

dear barbie rocks !


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 3, 2007)

WoooW .. U look soooooo Pretty n' PLZ .. PLZ a TUT for both of the looks ^__^


----------



## applefrite (May 3, 2007)

You are a real doll , u are beautiful !!! Good job !!!


----------



## makeupgal (May 3, 2007)

I can't get over how absolutley beautiful you are.  Your makeup is always so inspirational.  I am taking a picture of you to my hairdresser and saying, "I want this!"


----------



## Midgard (May 3, 2007)

Awesome looks!


----------



## lipshock (May 3, 2007)

Orchidazzle looks amazing on you.  That's my crucial lemming from the Strange Hybrid collection and you've sold me on it.  :]

To repeat what everyone else has already said, your makeup is gorgeous and I really hope you do a tutorial soon.


----------



## iio (May 3, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I love your make up and especially your hair!


----------



## melliquor (May 3, 2007)

I love both looks.  They look great. Please do a tut


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (May 3, 2007)

very pretty eyes


----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2007)

you
are
way
too
pretty.
i'm jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love orchidazzle on you!


----------



## visivo (May 3, 2007)

I want your nose! And lovely heart-shaped face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fairytale22 (May 3, 2007)

You are sooo gorgeous! Your features are very bombshell-esque.


----------



## tadzio79 (May 3, 2007)

gorgeous!!! I have to get orchidazzle now, lol!


----------



## chevonne98 (May 3, 2007)

you have a beautiful features and the makeup looks great on you...

PS - I am so jealous of your eyebrows


----------



## *Luna* (May 3, 2007)

You are such a doll! Gorgeous FOTD's!


----------



## User67 (May 3, 2007)

I have had Bitter forever & have never used it. Now I finally have some inspiration! The purple one is also to die for!


----------



## xJUDYx (May 3, 2007)

loving both of those looks! you're sooo gorgeous!


----------



## foxyqt (May 4, 2007)

gosh you're lovely! Orchidazzle looks best on you!


----------



## Luxurious (May 4, 2007)

i love your mu and you look so sexy


----------



## Saints (May 4, 2007)

Very nice, you have some very strong features. Love the butterfly too


----------



## Emmi (May 7, 2007)

I wanna know how you did those..can you make a tut?? You look like  a doll!!


----------



## homaigod (May 8, 2007)

Your hair are gorgeous, a little bit of wave or curl. How did you do it?
Did you use a normal hair dryer + brush?


----------



## triccc (May 8, 2007)

wow! both looks are fabulous! 

i should have tried the lipsticks today. the orchidazzle looks awesome.


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

Beautiful...I love, love, love the first fotd...I'm definitely gonna try this out, I would never have thought to pair the two colors together...thanks!!


----------



## mistella (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *homaigod* 

 
_Your hair are gorgeous, a little bit of wave or curl. How did you do it?
Did you use a normal hair dryer + brush?_

 
thanks! I just used a 1 1/2" curling iron


----------



## trojanpopcorn (May 8, 2007)

PLEASE make a tutorial!!! Its gorgeous!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 7, 2007)

i absolutley LOVE your fotds! you are fantastic!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 7, 2007)

LOVEEEE them!


----------



## breathless (Jul 7, 2007)

perfect!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love both looks, you are so gorgeous, I also hope you do a tutorial sometime! I know a lot of people would appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, agreed. I went looking and couldn't find any tuts by you....So, pretty please.

BTW, love the last look.


----------



## kishahughes (Jul 9, 2007)

YOU are so PRETTY..  I always love looking at your pixs...


----------



## Suzyn (Jul 14, 2007)

Im in love here.  Your work is beautiful!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 14, 2007)

i love how you did the second portion, the purple looks absolutely fabulous


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 15, 2007)

Please do a tutorial for us!!!!  I'm dying to know your secrets!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 16, 2007)

i just bought orchidazzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm glad i found it before it was sold-out!!!


----------



## Morsel (Jul 16, 2007)

You are like the most beautiful girl on planet earth. And your make up is alllways amazing.


----------

